# Albino Bristlenose Pleco.



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

So I have been looking up some things about Albino Bristlenose Plectos, because i want to get one for my 10 gallon tank that has one male betta and a mystery snail. I have been searching and searching but I can't find what the minimum tank size is. I know what conditions to keep them in, what to feed them, ect. Please give me tips and tell me the minimum tank size. 

Thanks!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I wouldn't keep a bristle nose pleco in anything less than a 20 gallon long, because they can grow to be around 5 inches long.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep bristlenose get surprisingly large. I had one that was nearly/at full size and wouldn't have housed it in anything less than 15 gallons. Even then I think a 20 gallon will give it more space to move around in.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, thank you!!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I've had an albino bn pleco for almost 3 years.. and I have her in a 29G tank(I'm upgrading her and the rest of her community to a 40G breeder in a month)... I'd say that's the healthy minimum size for that species. 

To keep these guys happy you need plenty of hiding spots and real driftwood. They also enjoy a steady supply of algae wafers and zucchini. 

In my opinion there is no pleco that would be suitable for a 10 G tank.. they are very high waste producers. They literally poop CONSTANTLY.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a clown pleco in my 20L, and I think he would be doable in a 10g. They only get to 3-4 inches, max. As far as the famous pleco poop goes, he produces less waste than my four otos, and also less than my four amano shrimp- now, _their_ poop I have to clean constantly. Clown plecos pick out a hiding spot and camp there (in wood, they need wood to survive), so they don't need much exploring space. Problem is, though they're gorgeous fish, this reclusiveness means you won't get to see him very often.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Nicci Lu said:


> I have a clown pleco in my 20L, and I think he would be doable in a 10g. They only get to 3-4 inches, max. As far as the famous pleco poop goes, he produces less waste than my four otos, and also less than my four amano shrimp- now, _their_ poop I have to clean constantly. Clown plecos pick out a hiding spot and camp there (in wood, they need wood to survive), so they don't need much exploring space. Problem is, though they're gorgeous fish, this reclusiveness means you won't get to see him very often.


I'm going to to have to disagree with you on the 10 gallon tank idea.
Just because they don't get very large doesn't mean they'd be happy in a 10G tank.. 

There are several sources stating the min size for that particular species is 30 gallons. I checked out fishlore's freshwater fish profile page as well as Aqua Advisor... I've never seen/heard of a pleco that can thrive in a small sized tank like a 10 gallon. They are very active.. even though you don't see them during the day, they are out and about all night. 4 inches isn't very large, but in a 10 gallon tank it would be. I just don't think it's fair to the fish.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

rmarkham said:


> I'm going to to have to disagree with you on the 10 gallon tank idea.
> Just because they don't get very large doesn't mean they'd be happy in a 10G tank..
> 
> There are several sources stating the min size for that particular species is 30 gallons. I checked out fishlore's freshwater fish profile page as well as Aqua Advisor... I've never seen/heard of a pleco that can thrive in a small sized tank like a 10 gallon. They are very active.. even though you don't see them during the day, they are out and about all night. 4 inches isn't very large, but in a 10 gallon tank it would be. I just don't think it's fair to the fish.


Actually, Fishlore states 20. There's quite a divergence of opinion on tank sizes for just about all plecos. 29g, 2 feet, 20g are all recommended on fish profile pages for clowns. Heck, the sites can't even agree on how big they get. I was going on recommendations for 10g tanks on the plecoplanet forums that I remember from when I did research on these guys. Some recommended clowns for 10s because of their size and inactivity. Trust me, no clown pleco owner would call their fish 'active' (okay, go ahead, someone make a liar out of me, I dare you ;-)). They aren't like, say, the Queen Arabesque L260 that are the same size but more carnivorous and much more active.

Well, like I said, all different opinions. I think it could be done with both keeper and fish happy, but that's just me.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Nicci Lu said:


> Actually, Fishlore states 20. There's quite a divergence of opinion on tank sizes for just about all plecos. 29g, 2 feet, 20g are all recommended on fish profile pages for clowns. Heck, the sites can't even agree on how big they get. I was going on recommendations for 10g tanks on the plecoplanet forums that I remember from when I did research on these guys. Some recommended clowns for 10s because of their size and inactivity. Trust me, no clown pleco owner would call their fish 'active' (okay, go ahead, someone make a liar out of me, I dare you ;-)). They aren't like, say, the Queen Arabesque L260 that are the same size but more carnivorous and much more active.
> 
> Well, like I said, all different opinions. I think it could be done with both keeper and fish happy, but that's just me.


I was referring to Bristle Nose plecos.. My girl is all over the place as soon as I turn the tank light off.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

rmarkham said:


> I was referring to Bristle Nose plecos.. My girl is all over the place as soon as I turn the tank light off.


Mine are out all day.

They do need driftwood to rasp for their digestion. It's important to keep that in mind.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

You guys make me jealous. Playing 'find the pleco' is quite a challenging game in my tank at any time of the day.

The different types of plecos are a lot more varied as far as requirements and temperaments than most people realize.

Anyways, madmonahan, there's an interesting thread on the plecoplanet forum you might want to check out. It's titled "10 gallon pleco?" There's a few suggestions on there.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Nicci, you're welcome to come stalk my plecos any time! Usually Boo is being inappropriate with her belly on the front glass lol


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Mine are out all day.
> 
> They do need driftwood to rasp for their digestion. It's important to keep that in mind.


Totally! 

I recently added a new slab of driftwood... she was all over it! 



She's also a fan of zucchini!


----------

